# Who are Lea's transports today--Sunday?



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was just looking for the transport confirmation thread to post this change update. SunnyDelight wanted to see if she could meet me instead of Faith's Mommy and Kimm with Lea because she was going to happen to be in the CT area after all today. Faith's Mommy and Kimm are already aware and might be meeting us anyway to wish Lea a safe trip on! I am going to be meeting her in Manchester CT and still bringing her to Megan in MA. I am going to post right before I get ready to leave here. SunnyD thought she would be in Manchester for 11:00. If someone wants me to call once I have her, so everyone can be updated, just pm me. I'm so excited:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You guys have a safe and fun day. You are angels!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know about everyone else, but I think this is the most amazing thing I've ever seen. 

I think you are all heros!

Hi, Lea:wavey: from Penny:smooch:


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

So, I will plan to meet Barb (bowz) in Hopkinton, MA around 12:15-12:30 ish and that puts me in Portsmouth to EddieMe (Margo) around 2:00pm.
Today is moving quicker than originally planned. Can't wait!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Alrighty then, see you girls in about 4 hrs!!! :wave:

Just double checking that we are meeting at Colella's. My camera battery is charging as I type...LOL!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a safe trip everyone! I just unpacked my bags, but it's probably best Karen offered to bring Lea to Manchester. Sometimes less, is more, and I believe in Devine Intervention...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Me too Kimm me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Megan B said:


> So, I will plan to meet Barb (bowz) in Hopkinton, MA around 12:15-12:30 ish and that puts me in Portsmouth to EddieMe (Margo) around 2:00pm.
> Today is moving quicker than originally planned. Can't wait!


And that puts Lea on the beach by 3:30 as she gets ready for her ride in Mary's car to Bangor. It's a beautiful morning in Maine. Looks like a perfect travel day. 

Megan and Mary - see you this afternoon.
Drive safe everyone!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

God I love Maine!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Y'all be safe and have a fun day driving Miss Lea. Be sure to give her a big hug and ear scratch from the golden girls in Dallas and me.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone who does transports are Angels. Have a safe trip.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Have a safe trip everyone! I just unpacked my bags, but it's probably best Karen offered to bring Lea to Manchester. Sometimes less, is more, and I believe in Devine Intervention...


I was hoping to see some pictures of you and Patty with Lea . Is Manchester too far for you to meet up anyway?

I was just looking at a map and it looks like meeting in Manchester cuts off a good amount of riding time for Lea, which is good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I was hoping to see some pictures of you and Patty with Lea . Is Manchester too far for you to meet up anyway?
> 
> I was just looking at a map and it looks like meeting in Manchester cuts off a good amount of riding time for Lea, which is good.


Patty is still going. I had made arrangements for my husband to drop me off at Patty's and pick me up. He would do that for Lea, but I didn't want to ask him to do that for me. I have problems with my eye sometimes. I never know when I suddenly have the cells lift off and it's blinding. If I'm in a familiar location, I'm fine, but if I don't know my way and I'm trying to clear that one eye up, I can be a danger to society..:uhoh: As it is, DH was not happy I was typing on this keyboard this am and woke him up. He thought he could sleep when I gave him the change in plans last night...:uhoh: NOT!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't forget to upload your pictures, everyone. Identify people and dogs too, since I won't now who is who. And let me know where the exchange was made. It helps with her little travelogue.

She's getting closer!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Don't forget to upload your pictures, everyone. Identify people and dogs too, since I won't now who is who. And let me know where the exchange was made. It helps with her little travelogue.
> 
> She's getting closer!


Betty, 
I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you and Lea. She has just captured my heart.... you're getting a real jewel !!!!!

Texas Betty


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm amazed, and honored to have been able to send one of my angels on such an incredible journeyl!!! I can't thank any of you enough


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm amazed, and honored to have been able to send one of my angels on such an incredible journeyl!!! I can't thank any of you enough


Not quite sure what's going on but looks like Lea is going to a forever home and there's a massive effort going on to get her there. I'm so proud of all you guys...........you are all amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Every time I read this thread I get teary eyed, but of course I can't stay away! There truly are angels in our midst!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The members of this board are the best people! You guys doing this transport and truly wonderful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW just think tomorrow Lea will be with her new mommy. I am very proud to say that I participated in this journey of love.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I wonder what she thinks of the temperature change. "Hmmmm...yesterday I felt hot and today I'm sort of chilly..." Luckily it's a beautiful day in New England today. The sun is shining and the temp is fairly warm for this time of year.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I wonder what she thinks of the temperature change. "Hmmmm...yesterday I felt hot and today I'm sort of chilly..." Luckily it's a beautiful day in New England today. The sun is shining and the temp is fairly warm for this time of year.


Looks like Lea will get to ease into the REALLY cold temp slowly. It is a balmy 40 F here in Calais this morning. I got a call from Margot (EddieMe) she expects to pick up Lea around 3 PM in Portsmouth. So that puts my pickup in Brewer around 8PM for the final ride across the good old Wolf Route, AKA The Airline, AKA Route 9 to Calais (Canadian Border) which should take less than a couple hours even with a pit stop along the way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Call me Rob when you get home, however late!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Every darn time I read this I cry ... Geesh, shows there really are good people still out there! I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep those babies and yourself safe, Rob!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This IS such a wonderful thing, it makes me cry too. Thanks to all who helped!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is now on her way to Portsmouth, N.H. with Megan and hubby. I have some pictures but have to get them off of my camera in a minute.


----------

